# Need Advice - Silver Dollar Tetra



## Tammie (Sep 18, 2009)

I just sold my 10 gal tank and upgraded to a 20 gal. Well I did this because the silver dollar tetra grew exceptionally fast! He is still growing and.. I discovered online that they can get 6" in 8 months. Is that correct? I am now worried about owning him as well I am thinking I should now need a larger tank within less than a year, will that be correct?

OK to top it off, I put in a Silver Zebra Angel Fish and a Gold Angel Fish, I think they can get 6" into adulthood from what I read. Is this all correct? and how soon will I have to upgrade and to what size tank would be recommended?

I posted pics on the photogallery of the fish I am speaking of if anyone wants to look. You will find them under Sept 17 posting under Tammie


----------



## obscbyclouds (Apr 6, 2009)

Your Silver Dollar can get quite large, 6-8" for some varieties given the proper size aquarium. They would also be happier in groups and will school together in a similar way to other tetras. He will be okay with the angelfish, but your bigger problem will be the angelfish when they mature. They could be two males (will fight) a male and female (may fight or breed in which case they will get very territorial with the SD) or two females (may or may not fight). Either way 20G is too small for two angels. Most people recommend 29G for 1 angel, and 40+ for two. Even with 40G if you have two male angels (they are hard to sex), there may be a lot of territorial fighting, or if one angel is more aggressive than the other. 

I think the best thing to do, assuming you want to keep the fish, is to get a larger aquarium and some more silver dollars. With a school of them and two angels you'll probably want to go for at least 50G IMO. Get the tank as soon as you can, as a larger tank will always be healthier for the fish and easier to maintain water quality in. You can also help reduce aggression by placing lots of decor and plants in the tank so there isn't so much line of sight and plenty of places provided for fish to hide. Since both your species are South American, I think some driftwood would be great in this type of tank, and it would also provide your fish with more acidic water (driftwood lowers PH) that will help them thrive.

Good Luck!


----------



## jrodriguez (Jul 20, 2009)

Yeah that tank size is good for strictly small fish suh as barbs, some tetras, community tank


----------



## Tammie (Sep 18, 2009)

Thank you, that was wonderful advise, I don't know that I will be able to afford a larger tank and not sure where I would keep it. So now I am thinking I will take my Angel Fish (1 of them back to the store) not sure which one yet! Maybe even the silver dollar tetra, if they will take it. They did not tell me any of this they said they should be fine in a 20 gal tank, they really don't know much, I find. I get more info here and from reading I discovered. I wonder if I can push it by keeping one angel in a 20 gal tank, well it says 23 gal, on the box. Can you help if this is a good resolution? Any advise on that thought? I really don't want the fish to grow up to fight, right now the two angels are a bit sassy to each other, but, not overly, however, that may change which worries me plus the tank size issue.

I would of loved to go to a bigger tank, as I have had sucess maintaining tanks, no deaths only 2 tiger barbs which I just did not get that type again, all other fish are good, my ph stays great, as long as I frequent weekly water changes. Anyhow, I would love to see the SD get big, he is georgous and do what you express with getting others and scooling them, not sure I can finance all that though, hehe I am tempted though!!! ;-)


----------

